# Woman kills neighbours cats



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Woman kills neighbour's cats with anti-freeze to stop them urinating on her strawberries | Mail Online
what a spiteful woman, I don't believe she didn't intend to kill them or how would she have known to use antifreeze?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Woman kills neighbour's cats with anti-freeze to stop them urinating on her strawberries | Mail Online
> what a spiteful woman, I don't believe she didn't intend to kill them or how would she have known to use antifreeze?


Evil b**ch! I would ike to poison her and see how she feels. I feel a custodial sentence would have been appropriate here.She didn't mean to kill them? What the hell did she think was going to happen feeding them antifreeze?

Apparently she has had death threats, I hope her life has been made a misery. I just don't know how people can do this to defenceless creatures. Just how precious are flaming strawberries compared to the lifes of those beautiful cats???

Izzie


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

same thing happened to me in our old house and but not with anti freeze 

and when i went round to give them the vet bill as they just killed my cat the bloke thought it was funny stood there and laugthed ans slamed the door shut in my face!!! so i payed some people to smash every single window in there house as anyone who messes with my animlas it like messing with my kids.they then moved the very next day the scummy beep beep beep's


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

how awful 

the picture of that womans ugly horrid face makes me want to punch my screen for what she's done to them poor beautiful cats 

how could anyone do something like that? I hope someone poisons her, it's the least she deserves!! that woman is scum!!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kelseye said:


> same thing happened to me in our old house and but not with anti freeze
> 
> and when i went round to give them the vet bill as they just killed my cat the bloke thought it was funny stood there and laugthed ans slamed the door shut in my face!!! so i payed some people to smash every single window in there house as anyone who messes with my animlas it like messing with my kids.they then moved the very next day the scummy beep beep beep's


Very good lol! There is a chemical you can get that will destroy their garden forever,poisons plants so they never grow again etc, Its sodium chlorate or something like that. I wanted to spray our neighbours garden with it before we left for here. They used to be vile to our cats too.

Did you report it to the police when he killed your cat? I just get the feeling with the police they aren't very sympathetic really.

Izzie


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Very good lol! There is a chemical you can get that will destroy their garden forever,poisons plants so they never grow again etc, Its sodium chlorate or something like that. I wanted to spray our neighbours garden with it before we left for here. They used to be vile to our cats too.
> 
> Did you report it to the police when he killed your cat? I just get the feeling with the police they aren't very sympathetic really.
> 
> Izzie


I think the police tend to be a bit 'well it's only a cat.....' I'm not suprised people take the law into their own hands


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

WTF is wrong with some people :cursing: Animals are so much more valuable then anything. I am sorry Kelseye to hear your bastard neighbours killed your cat, that is awful 
My cats are indoor with an enclosure to stop this kind of thing happening. I would go psycho if someone hurt my girls thats for bloody sure.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they said there was nothink they could do as it was a cat i went mad at them aswell and said if a police dog got killed it would be on the front cover of the papers.....


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

waterlily said:


> WTF is wrong with some people :cursing: Animals are so much more valuable then anything. I am sorry Kelseye to hear your bastard neighbours killed your cat, that is awful
> My cats are indoor with an enclosure to stop this kind of thing happening. I would go psycho if someone hurt my girls thats for bloody sure.


ive got a kitten now beauty who will be ready to go out soon and i dont want her to but she is so desperate to go out it would be a shame not to .but there are loads of cats that walk in our garden so im sure she will be safe


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kelseye said:


> ive got a kitten now beauty who will be ready to go out soon and i dont want her to but she is so desperate to go out it would be a shame not to .but there are loads of cats that walk in our garden so im sure she will be safe


Ahh pretty name. Maybe you could put something up in your garden so she can't get out. I am all in favour of them going out, I wish mine could but we are on the third floor lol. I take them into the garden on the cat harness but thats about it!

Any pics of your kitten Kelseye?

Izzie


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Ahh pretty name. Maybe you could put something up in your garden so she can't get out. I am all in favour of them going out, I wish mine could but we are on the third floor lol. I take them into the garden on the cat harness but thats about it!
> 
> Any pics of your kitten Kelseye?
> 
> Izzie


if you look on my page theres pics i will post some more as ive just found her somewhere she shouldent be lol i got a harness shes so funny when i put her in it bless....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We are very lucky where we live as all our neighbours either own cats or like cats. I personally have never had a problem with cats wrecking my garden even when I've grown fruit or veg, ok my garden's more 'wildlife haven' than Chelsea flower show material but a lot of my neighbours gardens are neat & I can't see any damage done by cats at all. My dog does tons more damage with his digging!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kelseye said:


> if you look on my page theres pics i will post some more as ive just found her somewhere she shouldent be lol i got a harness shes so funny when i put her in it bless....


Thanks lol,going to check them out now!

Izzie


----------

